
Combine  tags for social media cards markup - kingkool68
https://adactio.com/journal/9881
======
kingkool68
tl;dr

Twitter uses the name attribute, Facebook/opengraph uses the property
attribute, therefore...

<meta name="twitter:url" property="og:url"
content="[https://adactio.com/journal/9881">](https://adactio.com/journal/9881">)

